# 28 inch xlite review.



## Yoko1992 (Apr 28, 2014)

I just ordered my silverback xlites and will be posting a review as soon as they arrive. I ordered 28x10x14 on all 4. It may be a week or two till they are mounted as I am waiting on my rims to come as well. Maybe someone will find this useful as I could not find a ton of info on these tires. Will post back asap.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

those are almost identical to zillas. they should perform well for you in most anything.


----------



## Yoko1992 (Apr 28, 2014)

Well I have good news and bad news. The good news is my rims arrived today. However, I was informed that my tires were on back order and that is why they haven't shipped. I canceled my order with that company, and placed another order with a sponsor on here. Will post a pic of rims if I can figure out how.


----------



## Yoko1992 (Apr 28, 2014)

Well I have more bad news just got my rims out to look at the and It seems I got screwed. Just posted a new thread looks like I may have to put this review on hold for a while.


----------

